# Deck Collapse Videos



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

This thread is for all of you DIYers and incompetent contractors and lazy inspectors out there.  Yeah, for you.  As for the rest of the competent inspectors, contractors and DIYers, enjoy.

First one is good for about the first 20 seconds.  Watch the rest if you want to.

[video=youtube;pRP2g3I8Q98]


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

Testing decks:

[video=youtube;J_cE7vbeu2o]


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

Interesting take on deck construction:

[video=youtube;zLQbv5Mcbtg]


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

Simpson Strong Tie at show:

[video=youtube;rBIFdMSA5Es]


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

Colorado Deck Collapse:

[video=youtube;D-wOAW3RhYc]


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

Follow up in Colorado Deck Collapse:

[video=youtube;_53usfghztw]


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

Two steps on a deck and it falls on his mother:

[video=youtube;BOTkZ8xd6XM]


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

30 person party on deck collapse in Austin:

[video=youtube;102Ddm5E7oM]


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

Even in the southern hemisphere you must still attach a deck correctly:

[video=youtube;6KY85Anw9N0]


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

Decks collapse in Virginia too:

[video=youtube;1bsSrM-MTE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bsSrM-MTE8


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

No flashing, rotted ledger:

[video=youtube;zpnscHikLLU]


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

Deck Collapse, suing the inspectors:

[video=youtube;goWz-HD7fjI]


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yo Brooklyn, your decks collapse too:

[video=youtube;TB9G7BmCoWY]


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

Pittsburgh, PA deck collapsed:

[video=youtube;oJXQrCumKuY]


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

Another one in western PA.  I like this one for the hot reporter:

[video=youtube;2z5204zxztA]


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2013)

Even a funeral party is not immune to deck collapses in potato country:

[video=youtube;4DGortX3OyE]


----------



## tmurray (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for these. We have people upset be how strict our jurisdiction is on decks, but these videos underscore how dangerous they can be if not constructed correctly. I think it's funny how people think "it's just a deck", but it has the same occupancy as your house and you wouldn't say that about your home.


----------



## Mac (Jun 3, 2013)

Timely topic. Just last Friday my final stop of the day was a "owner built" deck final. Looked good, rails, steps, hardware etc.

BUT no flashing at the house wall and tapcon screws holding the ledger board.

NY requires thru-bolts with washers at the house connection.


----------



## ICE (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought the code was now requiring an HD at each end........I might have imagined that.

Glenn would know.  What do you say Glenn, is it IRC code or ICE code.

Here it is and I'm wide awake.



> R502.2.2.3 Deck lateral load connection. The lateral load connection required by Section R502.2.2 shall be permitted to be in accordance with FigureR502.2.2.3. Hold-down tension devices shall be installed in not less than two locationsper deck, and each device shall have an allowable stress design capacity of not less than 1500 pounds (6672 N).


It just says two and not at each end.


----------



## rogerpa (Jun 3, 2013)

Attachment requirements are listed in R502.2.2.1 (2009), [R507.1 (2012)]. R502.2.2.3 (2009), [R507.2.3 (2012)] is an *alternate method, not a requirement.*


----------



## Glenn (Jun 3, 2013)

The section quoted by ICE, above, is somewhat of an anomaly in the IRC.  It is a provision for a structural connection that "shall be permitted".  As in... an inspector can't MAKE you take it out if you've installed it.  However, it does NOT require they be installed.  The IRC does require some sort of lateral load resistance...but we don't even have an accepted engineering practice for determining the lateral live load generated by humans...yet.  You have to read the section carefully and note the phrase "shall be permitted".

Later in the section is states "shall be installed in not less than two locations..."  This was clarified in the 2012 to be clear that it is only WHEN you CHOOSE to install the detail that "shall be permitted", THEN you "shall" install at least two.  Weird right???  What happens if I only install one?  This code section is a mess.

The North American Deck and Railing Association (NADRA.org), through my representation, stressed the mess of the current IRC lateral load provisions during the 2015 IRC hearings last month.  We stressed the need for further research into what is actually causing decks to collapse and to develop prescriptive load resistance based on the actual dynamics of each structure in question.  What is the 1500 lb. based on?  Why is there no difference between a 200 sf deck 4 feet of the ground or a 4,000 sf deck 12 feet off the ground.

There are a number of proposal that went through during the first hearing.  Placement within 24 inches of the end of ledger, and and exception for decks less than 30 inches above grade.  In some ways these are good...but they ultimately build on a poor foundation of code.  How do you have an exception to something that is not required?

There is a lot happening with deck codes now and in the 2015 IRC.  I presume this will continue for a number of years as standards get worked out.  NADRA, myself and a number of other professionals we are working with are in the middle of it.  Please feel free to contact me with any interest in deck codes now and in the future.  We are posting information at our blog as well NADRA Blog  We will be attending the final action hearings this October to continue to work to fine tune deck codes.  We welcome conversation with other professionals interested in deck codes.

Here is a video of mine explaining the details of R502.2.2.3 and how it got in the IRC.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 3, 2013)

Here are some that I have found.  Mod/admin, please do fancy embed stuff so the videos are in the post.

From Council Bluffs


----------

